# Staining douglas fir gazebo...



## caliking (May 27, 2009)

I dont stain many things, so I dont have much experience. When building my gazebo, I wanted to use all redwood so it would give it a nice natural look when sealed/stained, but due to the cost (astronomical in my area) I just couldnt do it. So I built it out of doug fir. I do not want to seal the wood (ie shellac, poly, etc). I like to the look of the natural wood. Although I do want it to be a darker shade, similar to redwood.

My question:

What would be the best approach to staining the wood for both aesthetics and weather protection? Any product suggestions? How should I sand it, treat it, etc. 

Keep in mind, the wood is, for the most part "rough cut." I think it gives it a rustic look. Any help would be great!

Matt


----------



## mrgazebo (May 16, 2008)

*Gazebo Stain*

Hello, I like using Behr Premium fence and deck stain. A Semi-Transparent will show some grain for that rustic look. 2 coats may be needed. Check out http://www.gazeboaccents.com for some cool ideas.

J. P


----------

